# Flexible projector for Video, PC, Photos



## Jer (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd like some advice on a multi-use projector, under $1000 (but really, I'd prefer to spend $500-650 unless the extra makes a BIG difference) for home use. The primary use I expect will be video -- all qualities, from video lectures from the net (open courseware or NIH style) to DVD & blueray quality; right now 95% of what I view is DVD quality or lower (clearly, that will change). Although it wasn't the original plan, I know I'll want to use it for displaying photographs (a hobby). It also needs to display text well enough that I could write/edit a document, for instance, on it.
Content will primarily come from a PC -- an Ion capable netbook, or my desktop with a Zotac card -- both use HDMI/DVI.

I want the flexibility because I'm not setting up a dedicated 'home theatre', so I'll be using it at difference locations within the house and elsewhere. I expect there's a minimum zoom range I should be looking at - any opinions? Lens shift is always nice, but I think that's out of the question at this price range. Keystoning, of course, is a must. Good lamp life and availability (and price) are important as well.
Quality-wise, I think 720p is the minimum -- right now I'm not viewing much 1080p content anyway, but if I can fit it in my budget it may keep it useful for a longer period of time. 

A screen? Not in the cards ATM. Right now I'm shooting a data projector (borrowed, not mine) onto the blue wall in my room and honestly, the auto color adjustment in 'movie' setting does an acceptable job for casual viewing (white is white, flesh tone seems comparable to analog TV). Aside from that, I've got 2 older screens in great condition used for slide projection that I'd use when needed. 

I work with projectors frequently - but not in a home setting; so I really don't know what my options are; I don't know how how much better performance is available to me.

My thanks in advance for any advice you can offer. I really appreciate your time and thoughts in this. Let me know if there's any other information I can give to help narrow the field.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it need to be HD? If not you may want to look at this Favi. I had never known these existed until a week ago. Outside of that, the best place to look for a pj is PJCentral. 

Welcome to HTS Jer. :T


----------

